# Saving gas



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How do you try to save on gas while driving?????


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I have been trying to slow down.
Last weekend I was in no hurry to get to to and from our cabin and set the cruise at about 63 and I noticed a big difference in mileage in my Ford. I got almost 19 mpg as compared to the usual 15-16 when I go 70-75.
I figured on the extra 15 or so minutes it took each way, I saved about 10 bucks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Same here I have been slowing down to about 65 too. I also got new tires the other day.

What else does everyone else do?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't use 'cruise control'in hills or heavy wind.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I did a tune up and inflated my tire to the max


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Bgunit68 said:


> I did a tune up and inflated my tire to the max


when you think they are full, add more, they make for a lot better milage

loose weight in the vehicle too, strip out the seats and other stuff ya don't want :lol:

air filter... beyond that, use octane that is rated for the engine, lot of people still don't do this

if there are other tricks i'd like to know. I looked into the sparkplug thing, but that was basically hype I guess

they also make "chips" that are supposted to up your milage, but I don't think those ended up working either


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Slowing down makes a big impact.I drive 65 now instead of 75 on the interstate.Of course everyone is flying on by me.They just think I am some old foggy out for a Sunday drive.The car gets about 5 mpg more driving 10 mph less.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought a motorcycle, and use a company vehicle for work. And with the rainy weather I just don't drive. I fill my truck up about once a month.

I would say keeping the tires inflated, driving slower, and just not driving will save you.

Also, when your not driving...turn the motor off.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

The old trick of getting in behind a Semi truck and "drafting" out on the interstate works too. I have an 04 Chevy Malibu that normally gets around 34-36 mpg at 65, and it has the computer that shows mileage updates instantly. If I get in close behind a semi and draft, it ups it to 46 mpg, with the air on, and 48 with the air off.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

bad idea on the drafting. what will your mpg be when he blows a tire and you ram into the back of him?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

48? in a V6? :roll: If I get behind a semi and let off the gas that thing reads like 100 MPG .

I woulden't draft a semi that is a sure way to die. If you ever see a semi tire blow up you will never get within a 100 yards of them again.

I also inflated my tires, air filter, chip, and run cetain booster. I now get 21 MPG on the highway at 75 with my cummins, unless I am into a wind.... which seems like it is always!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm going to have to agree with p&y and fargojohnson. Its a horrible idea to draft behind a truck, there are so many things that can happen. I drive truck for a living and someone riding my a$$ is one of my biggest pet peeves. I could lose a tread, throw a rock, possibly have to swerve to miss something and you will never have a chance to react and end up hitting whatever I might have swerved for, be it a chunk of wood or a car that slammed its brakes in front of me. The general rule is if you can't see my mirrors you are way too close to the back of my truck and I can't see you back there either.


----------



## Styx86 (Jun 13, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> How do you try to save on gas while driving?????


I bought a smaller set of tires \slowed down and tuned up my truck that and I don't travel unless I absolutley have too


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

we have a booster chip to get up to speed alot faster and that seemed to help alot with the gas mileage. plus we also have smaller tires that our f-350 is souppused to have


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Hmmm. Never really thought about the truck blowing a tire or something. Good point. I don't get real close behind them, just close enough for them to break the air in front. Guess I must not be getting close enough if yours says 100mpg. :roll:

Also, agree with the others. Proper tire inflation, and a clean air filter keep your mileage as good as possible.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Styx86 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you try to save on gas while driving?????
> ...


smaller diameter? I was under the impression larger tires recieved better gas milage. This is because it lowers your rpm's dramatically

I forgot about drafting, there is nothing that can top that. nothing better than getting behind a truck going 70!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Slowing down makes a big impact.I drive 65 now instead of 75 on the interstate.Of course everyone is flying on by me.They just think I am some old foggy out for a Sunday drive.The car gets about 5 mpg more driving 10 mph less.


Ahhhh, Ken, You are!!!!! :wink: :lol: 
Sorry, I couldn't resist!!! Just kidding!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> 48? in a V6?


Not sure what gaddyshooter has but, most Malibus come standard with a 4 cyl.

I need one for scouting and commuting to work. :wink:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I too keep the "Instant MPG" showing and I now set the cruse at 65 also. This really increased the mileage in my '06 Sub. I also found E-85 for 2.99 a gal. We have talked about this in other threads but if I can find E-85 cheaper then .50 cents a gal then regular, I am coming out ahead. With gas at 3.80/gal and I am using E-85 at 2.99/gal, even though I am getting 4 m.p.g. less, I am coming out ahead.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I went from 16 MPG in town to 19 MPG in town in my Pontiac, how? Didn't floor it everywhere made a differnce :lol:

Still wish I had a truck though


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

whitehorse said:


> Styx86 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


To an extent that is true. Say your truck runs 265's and you go to 285's that may drop your RPM's 500 RPM's on the interstate that may make a few MPG's difference however getting up to that speed will take more MPG's.

Example guys put semi tires on Big dully trucks so on the interstate they get good milage, however intown they are getting crap. I guess if you are on the road alot it may be to your advantage!

Hope that kinda helps.

as for 100 MPG I was saying getting on there arse then letting off and coasting, thus the instant thing tells you way higher then it it.

Ohh and when I say what milage I get I mean takeing miles driving divided by gallons. I have yet to ever have a car or truck that is right on on the computer.! :wink:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The old foggy act works great. I wear those huge sun glasses that cover your whole face,slump down in the seat,and leave my left turn signal on all the time. I have the whole road to myself 8)


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> The old foggy act works great. I wear those huge sun glasses that cover your whole face,slump down in the seat,and leave my left turn signal on all the time. I have the whole road to myself 8)


Now THAT was funny!!!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:lol: :rollin:


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

WingedShooter7 said:


> I went from 16 MPG in town to 19 MPG in town in my Pontiac, how? Didn't floor it everywhere made a differnce :lol:
> 
> Still wish I had a truck though


 I agree, and not only to I have a pontiac, but i wish i still had my truck too


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

if there is no traffic behind me I will lift off of the accelerator and coast up to stop signs...depending on the road and conditions sometimes I will coast over 1/2 mile...saves on the brakes too.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I took a hose, put a funnel on it ran it from the drivers seat to the tank and Eat about 2 Bushs Best Beans lb cans and sit on the funnel an let er rip. In route refueling on straight high octane. Great MPG
Disclaimer: May require proper ventilation.
Hell, id actually get better gas mileage if i split it off and ran another funnel up to the ol lady's side, she is a regular BOMB dropper.
Ah, i think i have had to much fun with this one.........
 
:withstupid:

With a standard I coast as much as possible (up to stop lights, stop signs, down hills, ect.) Try to accelerate slower, and go 65-70 mph. Haul less weight, on short trips I leave tools and spare tire out. If i get a flat ill send smoke signals or hitch hike. Long trips though there comin with. And yes I also draft semis, not to close but just enough to get that slight suction.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

People are really taking this slowing down thing seriously,, I was on I-29 today going the speed limit 75 and was passing people like they were standing still, I got passed one time in 150 miles, usually happens ALOT more than that.


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

people in ohio are not getting it....drove from Columbus to Akron on I-71 and I passed about 4 cars........I kept it at 65...and was passed by about 400


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I bought a K & N air filter for my Land Cruiser. I was getting 17 on the hwy and now it is up to 19+. Pretty impressive.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

pintailtim said:


> people in ohio are not getting it....drove from Columbus to Akron on I-71 and I passed about 4 cars........I kept it at 65...and was passed by about 400


That's people everywhere. 94 between home and Fargo I get passed by 400 people too. I've always been kind of light on the pedal, even before this gas thing, and people still drive like nuts.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

my truck averages 14.7 MPG all the time. Went to the lake this weekend and drove 60 instead of 75. Averaged 17 MPG and the time loss was not bad at all.


----------

